# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  RIJEKA okupljanje

## BP

danas u 18 ispred Radio Rijeke
jel može ?

----------


## Aurora*

Moze!

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Može

----------


## Serpentina

Vidimo se.

----------


## tibica

Može!

Nego, ajde da se nekako istaknemo. Baloni? Pravi baloni i balončići od sapunice?

----------


## klara

Ima li  govora o majicama za Rijeku?

----------


## klara

> Može!
> 
> Nego, ajde da se nekako istaknemo. Baloni? Pravi baloni i balončići od sapunice?


Sapunčića nam je još ostalo.
Možemo na balonima markerima napisati ono što ide na majice, to zvuči jednostavno izvedivo?* Što mislite?*

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Možda su balon od sapunice prenježni.
Ja sad ne mogu puhati, previše sam uzrujana.
Zviždaljke, majice?

----------


## ra

bijela majica, rukom napisati?

----------


## tibica

Može, naći ćemo nešto. Ja ću i malecku dovesti. Ćete uzeti dječicu sa sobom?

----------


## klara

Sad pričam s mužem - on može izrezati slova od samoljepljive folije, samo ne zna na što bi ih zaljepio. Može li netko donjeti prazan transparent, pa da na Korzu naljepimo slova? Trebalo bi znati dimenzije

----------


## klara

> Može, naći ćemo nešto. Ja ću i malecku dovesti. Ćete uzeti dječicu sa sobom?


Sunčica dolazi.

----------


## apricot

podižem Rijeku da ne propadne

----------


## klara

> Sad pričam s mužem - on može izrezati slova od samoljepljive folije, samo ne zna na što bi ih zaljepio. Može li netko donjeti prazan transparent, pa da na Korzu naljepimo slova? Trebalo bi znati dimenzije


MM će napraviti desetak transparenata formata A3, bez drške. Ako netko može napraviti veći prazan transparent, ili nešto smisliti za drške, javite.

----------


## tibica

Joj, ja ništa ne mogu... Na poslu sam. Odoh do skladišta vidjeti ima li što upotrebljivo.   :Grin:

----------


## Serpentina

Tibica što vi nemate neke letvice koje bi mogle poslužit kao držači (ako nam to fali)?

----------


## tibica

Probat ću nešto naći. Mislim da imam i doma nešto slično. Trebat će trake ljepljive... To imam.

----------


## thalia

> bijela majica, rukom napisati?


mislim da je ovo najbolje.

----------


## flower

napisite na transparent-sram vas bilo
donesite puhalice za balone
mi cemo doci u rodinim majcama, nazalost ne stignemo se drugacije organizirati
javili gradu, daju podrsku
idem sad pisati mupu, nacelno je sve ok - prijavljujem skup

----------


## gupi51

Dolaze moji i roditelji MM. reći ću da ponesu balone.
mi smo na go ali se pridružujemo zadarskom prosvjedu

----------


## klara

Našla sam bijele majice, ako napišem slova s perivim flomasterima, možda ih neću morati baciti poslje prosvjeda. Samo ja imam grozan rukopis pa neće biti lijepo  :Sad: 

Koje boje su natpisi na zagrebačkim majicama?

Javite ako se nešto sjetite u vezi transparenata.

----------


## BP

Odlicno Flower!

----------


## apricot

Flo,  :D

----------


## BP

sto da napisemo na bijele majce a sto na balone?

----------


## BP

posto ima i trudnica i starijih i djece, ne bi li, s obzirom na vrucinu bilo bolje u 19?
 samo predlazem...

----------


## Serpentina

logika ti je dobra al mislim da je sad prekasno za promjene. 
Moje osobno mišljenje.

----------


## ra

na previše mjesta najavljeno 18h.

----------


## tibica

U 18 se na Korzu može naći dovoljno hlada tako da ne moramo stajati na suncu. Uzmite si dovoljno vode, kape...

----------


## apricot

dižem rijeku

----------


## flower

mup potvrdio, imamo sve prijavljeno  :Smile:

----------


## flower

vazna napomena - bez uvredljivih poruka!

----------


## Mukica

ajde ajde
mozete vi to
ma makar vas bilo 5

*"Nikada nemojte sumnjati u činjenicu da mala skupina predanih građana može promijeniti svijet. Dapače, oduvijek su ga samo takvi i mijenjali." - Margaret Mead*

----------


## klara

> ajde ajde
> mozete vi to
> ma makar vas bilo 5
> 
> *"Nikada nemojte sumnjati u činjenicu da mala skupina predanih građana može promijeniti svijet. Dapače, oduvijek su ga samo takvi i mijenjali." - Margaret Mead*


Ma kakvih 5, bit će nas puno  :Smile:

----------


## ive

Mislim da ćemo MM i ja doći...

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Ma da sam i sama

----------


## Balarosa

> podižem Rijeku da ne propadne


 :Mad:  Rijeka ne može propasti!


Hoćemo raditi buku? Zviždaljke, trubice, zveckalice?

Transparenti:
"Zašto se ministar boji djece?"
"Gledajte nas u oči!"

----------


## Serpentina

> Rijeka ne može propasti!


Forza Fiume, ha  :Wink: 

Ne znam, mi nemamo ništa. Samo bejbi zvečke.

----------


## Serpentina

Objavljen prosvjed na Radio Ri!!  :D

----------


## wewa

Bravo za Rijeku!

----------


## Tia

dolazimo nas troje
donosim zviždaljke i def

----------


## Aurora*

Ja printam letke _Lazi&Istine_!

----------


## Tia

> Ja printam letke _Lazi&Istine_!


i ja sam zamolila mm da mi ispirnta primjerak pa ću dati kopirati u nekoj kopirnici

----------


## Serpentina

Super za printanje
imamo i mi def, poslužit će.

----------


## Vivach

Dolazimo i mi! 
Do sada smo uvijek stajali po strani, ali mislim da moramo definitivno pobijediti sram jer inače se nikada ništa neće promijeniti, a ne možemo zauvijek kriviti druge za stanje u državi! 
Angažila sam cijelu obitelj i prijatelje, mislim da će ih se dosta odazvati.

Vidimo se cure   :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

ja nemam ništa, radim do pet i pol, ali dolazim. nešto ćete mi udijeliti tamo na licu mjesta. 
vidimo se   :Heart:

----------


## Ameli

žao mi je što nemogu doći ali katamaran i bus idu samo ujutro a ja se
ne usudim sama voziti do Rijeke. imate moju podršku i s vama sam u mislima. pozdrav svima!

----------


## klara

Isprintala sam natpis, stavila papir ispod bijele majice i prošla s flomasterom, dobro je ispalo.
Nas troje stižemo s transparentima bez drške i dijelimo kome treba  :Smile:  Vidimo se u 18!

----------


## flower

tko je slobodan cca. pol sata ranije da ode u rk ri i kupi balone punjene helijem? trosak dijelimo.
netko treba donjeti i marker? - balarosa, mozes ti?

----------


## flower

dobili potvrdu od grada - dolazi gradonacelnik :D

----------


## apricot

> dobili potvrdu od grada - dolazi gradonacelnik :D


 :D

----------


## Balarosa

> tko je slobodan cca. pol sata ranije da ode u rk ri i kupi balone punjene helijem? trosak dijelimo.
> netko treba donjeti i marker? - balarosa, mozes ti?


Uzela sam ga. 
Više neću biti online, mob imas. U grad puno ranije vjerojatno necemo stici, javit cu se kad dođemo.

----------


## Kikica1

Evo i mi dolazimo!

----------


## Serpentina

i na R1 (regionalna radio mreža) je obavijest.
nadam se da će što više ljudi vidjeti, doći, podržati... sudjelovati u ovoj borbi.

----------


## Aurora*

> tko je slobodan cca. pol sata ranije da ode u rk ri i kupi balone punjene helijem? trosak dijelimo.
> netko treba donjeti i marker? - balarosa, mozes ti?


Za balone mogu ja. Samo reci kakve balone (boja, oblik) i koliko treba kupiti?

----------


## flower

nije bitno, uzmi najpovoljniju varjantu

----------


## Aurora*

Koliko?

----------


## flower

10-tak

----------


## Sun

šta još treba?

kolce neke za transparente ako sam dobro skužila?
koliko je tih transparenata i da li svaki ide na dva kolca ili samo na jedan?

ja dolazim s lukasom i zveckalicama da radimo buku

brzo mi napišite ako još nešto treba donesti?

----------


## flower

nosimo vodu i grickalice za djecu

----------


## tibica

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...95642738&__a=1

Evo sličica iz Rijeke!!!

----------


## jadro

samo info
slicice mogu vidjeti samo reg.clanovi FB..mislim, pita mail i pass

----------


## nini

Nije nas bilo previše ALI smo bili tamo.Svaka čast na brzoj organizaciji. Ja nisam na FB a htijela bi vidjeti sličice.  Posebno ako ima sličica prekrasnog bebača u kolicima sa transparentom SRAM VAS BILO

----------


## tibica

Hm, moram naći profil na fotkiju. Nisam ga koristila duuugo. Idem napraviti novi pa stavim sličke tamo.
Sličice su više "općenite". Nisam se htjela nikome unositi previće u facu   :Grin:

----------


## magi7

Drage moje, u mislima sam bila s Vama. 
Danas bila ludnica na poslu, radila do 19:00 sati  :Crying or Very sad:  tako da nisam jednostavno stigla

Ali stvarno neka ih je sram  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Sun

tibice u biti možeš staviti i da vide oni koji nisu na fejsu, imaš negdje kad uđeš u album opciju "share this album with people not on facebook" ili tako nekako - staviš taj link i onda svi vide.

moje se dižu na picasu (spora veza - stavim kad  završi proces!

nije nas bilo strašno puno, negdje do pedesetak, ali smo bili moćni bez obzira. Gradonačelnik nam se pridružio, držao transparent i dao izjavu novinarima. snimila telka, pofotkao reporter... sve u svemu jako dobro, ponosna sam i srce mi je veeeeliko

hvala vam   :Heart:

----------


## tibica

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Rijek...-na-korzu.aspx

----------


## tibica

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...8&l=7406fb7a6a

----------


## Serpentina

Čim T. zaspi dižem fotke. 
Novi list - valjda će sutra bit  malo podrobniji izvještaj, ne? ili je to to  :Sad: 

mogli su me izrezat cijelu s fotke, a ne samo glavu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## flower

hvala svima koji su danas dosli na KOrzo  :Heart:  
lijepo je bilo biti dio te mocne gomilice  :Love:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

To je moje zlato.  :D Drži transparent. 
Dijelila sam letke i slučajno je naišla jedna talijanska grupa, malo su postajali s nama, rekli su da imaju iste probleme u Italiji.

----------


## draga

Bravo Rijeka! 
Prekrasne slike..i bas djeluje kao da vas je bilo dosta!

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## tibica

http://public.fotki.com/tibica/prosvjed-rijeka/

Evo ih tu!

----------


## Serpentina

Ana, prekrasna je tvoja kći, prekrasna   :Heart:  

evo neke sličke na picasi 

http://picasaweb.google.hr/kuhachica/MPO#

----------


## flower

ova je zakon
http://picasaweb.google.hr/kuhachica...15558200013986

----------


## Serpentina

Ima Sun bolju  8)

----------


## ina33

> ova je zakon
> http://picasaweb.google.hr/kuhachica...15558200013986


Ova je stvarno dirljiva   :Heart:  !

----------


## Sun

ajd evo http://picasaweb.google.hr/lukysun/P...Cs5NyLlN_1ywE#


puno je mog djeteta pri kraju, ne zamjerajte taštoj majci   :Grin:

----------


## Sun

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ova je zakon
> http://picasaweb.google.hr/kuhachica...15558200013986
> 
> 
> Ova je stvarno dirljiva   !


je   :Heart:  

ovo su sad nijanse, al meni je ova zericu bolja

----------


## lollipop

fotke su super!   :Heart:  

serpentina, pa glava je cijela! jako ste zgodne.  :Kiss:

----------


## nini

Fotke su super!!!Drago nam je da smo bili tamo.

----------


## Sandrij2

Cure, super ste se organizirale...  :Klap:  

Ja sam u zadnji tren vidjela da je organiziran prosvjed, pa smo dojurile totalno nespremne, ali zahvaljujemo se teti koja nam je dala puuuuuuuuno balona...   :Kiss:  

I slike su vam super!   :Heart:

----------


## Ameli

cure super ste bile gledala sam vas na telki. hvala svima!

----------


## Matilda

Bravo, Rijeka!
A mali Sun i Sanader, umjetnička fotka!

----------


## martina123

BRAVO Rijeka!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Direktor Interneta

Pozdrav svima, 
Oprostite zbog poluspama ali morao sam se registrirati i poslati vam fotke uz komentar...
http://www.korzo.net/izdvojeno/FOTO-...-oplodnji.html
 :Coffee:

----------


## Serpentina

No frx za poluspam, ali fotke su ... divota   :Grin:

----------


## Sun

bravo direktore   :Smile:

----------


## bfamily

Bravo Rijeka!  :D

----------


## Student_st

ne znam baš točno di postaviti ovo pitanje, ova tema je nešto najbliže takvom mjestu. vidim da je održan prosvjed u zg-u, a sprema se očito i u rijeci. zanima me šta je sa splitom? organizira li roda tamo kakav prosvjed, ako da onda gdje i kad?

----------


## Sun

jučer u 18 je održan prosvjed u svim većim gradovima gdje smo se uspjele organizirati

----------


## Student_st

znam sad, obavijestilo me preko privatne poruke. samo u medijima nigdje split nije ni spomenut

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> znam sad, obavijestilo me preko privatne poruke. samo u medijima nigdje split nije ni spomenut


Mislim da jest, bio je Split i na nekim vijestima, e sad, kojim...

A slike su   :Klap:  
Slika s malenim deckom u "sram vas bilo" majici i Sanaderom na zidu - super!!!

----------


## Angie75

*sun*, ona slika govori više od tisuću riječi   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Bergamot

U današnjem tiskanom izdanju Novog lista ima nekoliko dobrih članaka protiv donešenog zakona o MPO. Nažalost jučerašnjem prosvjedu u RI posvetili su premalo prostora.

----------


## In love

Cure, fotke su super ...I sve ste super..Bravo za angažiranost.

Nama je žao jer nismo sa vama ali...Grr, tamo akcija a ja trunem ovdje   :Razz:

----------

